# Burned some Oak, Cherry & maple, In Alaska!



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

Did a 2 year clean up of the shop.
Found several thing I forgot I had.
Hauled 4 full 5 gallon buckets of wood scrapes to the wood stove.
Will use some for kindling, but it's burning hot. 20 year seasoned wood burns good 
I burned some West Virginia Red & White Oak,  Cherry, & hard maple 
Couldn't make my self burn anything I  might use, saved lots of small pieces. 
Pic of wood &  clean shop.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice shop, Dave.  And I bet that wood, when it was burning, reminded you of being back here in PA.....they are the everyday wood back here!


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks
The wood has good memories of Dad.
He had a saw mill in WV. We cut the trees, made boards about 20 years ago. Dried it for 2 yrs &  & I went back & planed it.
I shipped a bunch to AK about 15 years ago. Precious stuff. Made the workbench, router table & other house furniture.
It was seasoned well


----------



## wingsfan (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice shop you got there. looks very organized.


----------



## mfglickman (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow - your shop tables look like fine furniture - love to see what you make in there!


----------



## Hickorynut (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice woodworking shop.  I have dabbled in some woodworking for a long time but never have stayed with it enough to be called a serious woodworker.  I see some good tools there and actually a woodworkers' workbench.  By the way, we went on an alaskan cruise a couple years ago and really enjoyed it.  Fishing for salmon in ketchikan and visiting  a fish hatchery(Juneau) when they were running where the highlights of the trip.  Beautiful state, just too cold for me, lol.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

mfglickman said:
			
		

> Wow - your shop tables look like fine furniture - love to see what you make in there!



Thanks
Couple project: work bench & router cabinet pics


----------



## jimbom (Mar 1, 2012)

O my!  Great looking pieces.


----------



## infinitymike (Mar 1, 2012)

that is some absolutely beautiful workmanship.
very impressive table.
how did you join the different layers together? 
is that walnut and maple?


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow...... That is work to be proud of. . . . Very nice job. 

Sounds like good memories.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

Maple & cherry
Cut allot of boards into smaller boards, used a resin slow curing glue so I could work the boards as even as I could.
Then ran them tru a planner, then Glued the 4 pieces for the top together,  Routed davetail bow-tie joints with keys for the ends & side apron, 
didn't glue the ends or key on one side so the top can move with moisture.
pic show how the top moves & slides on the keys so it don't split something.


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 1, 2012)

That's some beautiful work.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 1, 2012)

bogydave-is that how you make your living, sorry if you have posted that answer before, I am getting old and forgetful. Thats a great looking shop and a good way so spend time in the winter up there.


----------



## WoodPorn (Mar 1, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> bogydave-is that how you make your living, sorry if you have posted that answer before, I am getting old and forgetful. Thats a great looking shop and a good way so spend time in the winter up there.



Ditto...
What are you turning out in that little slice o'heaven?


----------



## mecreature (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice, I have a problem of collecting wood from here and there.
Nice shop.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice work there! I guess you need something to do inside all winter up there.


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2012)

Dave - I know I have told you this before, but that is some sort of spectacular work, ya got there.  And I love the fact that it is a "working" table.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow - nice looking stuff ya got there! Where did you live in PA before you went to the great white north....


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> bogydave-is that how you make your living, sorry if you have posted that answer before, I am getting old and forgetful. Thats a great looking shop and a good way so spend time in the winter up there.



Thanks
Retired (down-sized) from an oil company. Elect/corrosion tech - Pipeliner at a remote tank farm, tanker loading facility.
Buddies & I built the shop when I retired thru the summer. Then I finished the inside thru winter, ( Learned I won't do 5/8 X 12' sheet rock ever again  )
 2nd winter built the work bench. Great learning experience. Good use for some of Dad's wood.
Had time & wanted to learn. Always wanted a shop.

Answer: No. like everything else I do now, it's a hobby (well fire wood, fishing, hunting, gardening are jobs now, heat & food) To busy do keep up with much else.
Don't know how I ever worked a job, "who did all this stuff when I was working" ? , "Nobody, it didn't get done".  LOL :lol:

Some Pics of shop build:


----------



## mecreature (Mar 1, 2012)

very cool.

I want a shop like then in a few year to build a boat. It would be perfect.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

osagebow said:
			
		

> Wow - nice looking stuff ya got there! Where did you live in PA before you went to the great white north....



Thanks

20 miles S of Pittsburgh. 
Near where Joe Montana played HS football. Our HS played against him , we lost 
Started Jr High in PA, lived in WV before that, near Kingwood. (proud hillbilly roots)


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Dave - if ya want, I can get you some 5/8" x 16 ft rock.  It will cut down on the finishing. :lol: 

(and yes, there truly is 5/8" x 16 ft drywall)


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> very cool.
> 
> I want a shop like then in a few year to build a boat. It would be perfect.



Make sure you build a big enough door to get that boat out when you are done, Noah.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> Nice, I have a problem of collecting wood from here and there.
> Nice shop.





Now you understand when I see all the Oak, Maple, Cherry cut into fire wood, I think  Wow, wouldn't that make some nice lumber   
I mean a 3/4" X 8" X 8' oak board here is about $85. Don't see maple or cherry for sale here. Black Walnut is close to gold prices :lol;

Shop: I built it 12' ceilings in the main shop (36 X 32') & the un-insulated side (toy box) is 36' X 20'.

Thanks all,

today's Shop pic:


----------



## fossil (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously beautiful shop, Dave.  I'm moving this thread out of The Wood Shed forum and over into the Perfect Picture forum where I think it's a better fit.  Hang on...here we go.  Rick


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hey Dave - if ya want, I can get you some 5/8" x 16 ft rock.  It will cut down on the finishing. :lol:
> 
> (and yes, there truly is 5/8" x 16 ft drywall)



NO THANK YOU
I built a scaffold (on wheels with brakes) with 4' rollers  so I didn't have to lift but one end at a time & walked/roll it up to the top in 4' increments for the ceiling. Then wooden "T" bars to hold it in place while I screwed it on.
It was fun, I could get 2 to 3 ceiling pieces a day.
Walls were 1/2", used the scaffold with step ups on the side then rolled the scaffold it in place. 
 12' was bad enough, less taping, 16' would take a "real men" to hang


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2012)

How thick are the insulated walls?


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Seriously beautiful shop, Dave.  I'm moving this thread out of The Wood Shed forum and over into the Perfect Picture forum where I think it's a better fit.  Hang on...here we go.  Rick



Thanks Fossil
Like all threads, they evolve. I should've started it there, but I did burn some West Virginia Oak, Maple & Cherry LOL :lol:


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> How thick are the insulated walls?



6"
Took care to not break thru the vapor barrier. Insulated the electrical boxes. 
Keep it around 40 when not out there working. Thought about a wood stove, still may put one in but floor space is a premium.
I keep adding shelves high up so not to use up floor space.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 1, 2012)

That is beautiful Dave. Great work you do and I can relate to the time thing. How could we ever find enough time to go back to a regular job? 

Oh, are you sure that wood was seasoned enough?


----------



## bogydave (Mar 2, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Oh, are you sure that wood was seasoned enough?



Thanks

LOL
Good question  
I don't have  moisture meter.
Figured 20 years or so should be enough :lol:


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 2, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Did a 2 year clean up of the shop.
> Found several thing I forgot I had.
> Hauled 4 full 5 gallon buckets of wood scrapes to the wood stove.
> Will use some for kindling, but it's burning hot. 20 year seasoned wood burns good
> ...




Great looking shop bogydave, nice pictures of the build.


zap


----------



## lopiliberty (Mar 2, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Did a 2 year clean up of the shop.
> Found several thing I forgot I had.
> Hauled 4 full 5 gallon buckets of wood scrapes to the wood stove.
> Will use some for kindling, but it's burning hot. 20 year seasoned wood burns good
> ...



There is nothing like good old west virgina hardwood


----------

